# Purple Rod For The Wife



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

7' MHX 842 blank, fuji SK2, custom EVA, metallic purple tiger, JTOB wrap near fore grip, FUJI Tit SIC micro guides. Going to add weave later to the front with her initials in metallic purple and add decal.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

NICE job! Bet she's gonna love it!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweet! Smokin tiger wrap!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Showed this to the wife yesterday and forgot to comment on it. Sweet looking work. Bet she is going to love that.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Now, that's my kind of colors. Great job. If you're wife doesn't want it ship it on down here.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks guys! She is requesting another on a 843 blank with carbon fiber grips. Soooo, she hit Riley up for a kit. Im here now watching his video and trying to recall the demo from the Guild get together in DFW that Andy did.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Chad that came out hawt! Great job man!
Good luck with the CF grips!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Beautiful rod! My wife won't even ask me to build her one after the one Lance built for her last year! She's got too spoiled early in the game, but I can't say I don't blame her either!

Your wife is one lucky lady to get a beauty such as that! Great work.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Beautiful work Phantom!!!!
Did you do your own handle and butt cap or did you purchase it? Got a similar project coming up soon and looking for some parts.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

I shaped the handle and added the inlays. Get a EVA grip and put a mandrel in it. Use a wood lathe or drill press and shape with 80,120, and 220. I picked up a pack of EVA colored sheets from Hobby Lobby. The EVA is softer than what we use but works good. Used some contact cement to glue it together prior to initial sanding with 80.



alldaylong said:


> Beautiful work Phantom!!!!
> Did you do your own handle and butt cap or did you purchase it? Got a similar project coming up soon and looking for some parts.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Who wouldnt be happy with that, great work


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful work, I've got some of the Matagi stuff that I need to try myself, your wife will love it.


----------

